# flat saw or quarter sawn



## carl.p (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all could I pose a rookie question which is best cut for making making furniture . carl


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well it depends on the kind of wood you're looking to use...red oak? Walnut? Cherry??

I myself do most of my work in rift sawn red oak.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Either wood would work fine for building furniture. The two cuts of wood just have a difference in appearance. The first picture is flat sawn and the second is quartersawn. The quartersawn has a more 19th century look to it as it was popular then.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Both work fine. The biggest difference, other than looks, is that quarter sawn lumber is generally more dimensionally stable than flat sawn lumber, meaning it stands less chance of warping with humidity changes


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It depends upon what look you want Personally, in most cases, I do not like the looks of quarter sawn.

George


----------



## carl.p (Mar 7, 2013)

*flat sawn or quarter sawn*



ryan50hrl said:


> Well it depends on the kind of wood you're looking to use...red oak? Walnut? Cherry??
> 
> I myself do most of my work in rift sawn red oak.


what I should have asked which would be the most stable cut. carl


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Quarter sawn or rift sawn would be the most stable.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Specifying or milling all quartersawn grain lumber for furniture will greatly increase the price of the material. Consider using quartersawn grain where stability is critical, such as table tops-- and use flat or rift grain boards for legs, supports, etc. Having the wood properly dried is more important to the stability of a board than the grain pattern. Are you using kiln dried wood? Species is also important. For example kiln dry walnut with a flat-sawn grain pattern will be far more stable than air dry, quartersawn hickory. You might want to check properties of your local species. Also, there are ways to design furniture to allow it to move without warping or splitting. Hope this helps.


----------

